
Find out who’s wasting your Adwords budget and stops them, for good - AddStop
http://www.addstop.com
======
AddStop
Spending your Adwords budget on the wrong customers? STOP finds who’s wasting
your Adwords budget and stops them, for good.

Stop who? Stop competitors and irrelevant companies clicking on your Adwords
Stop academics and universities clicking on your Adwords Stop anyone else
clicking on your Adwords.

How does it work? There's a lot going on behind the scenes. STOP identifies
the companies, organizations, universities and others into a list so you can
review. If you don't like any of them, simply press 'STOP' and the tool will
talk directly to Google Adwords to stop advertising directly to them.

